# Anybody know how websites obtain dealer invoice pricing?



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Does anyone here know how websites like carsaver.ca or unhaggle.com obtain invoice and MSRP pricing for new vehicles? I'm wondering whether the pricing information is reliable. For example, Unhaggle's report says:

"Information presented herin has been compiled from sources believed to be reliable, however the sender does notguarantee the validity or accuracy of any information."

Where do these websites compile their information from?


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

No idea. You should give them a call - they might tell you.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

I will do just that. Thanks.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

I remember an article on edmunds.ca that recount how to contact the fleet master to get the pricing.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

CanadianCapitalist said:


> Does anyone here know how websites like carsaver.ca or unhaggle.com obtain invoice and MSRP pricing for new vehicles? I'm wondering whether the pricing information is reliable. For example, Unhaggle's report says:
> 
> "Information presented herin has been compiled from sources believed to be reliable, however the sender does notguarantee the validity or accuracy of any information."
> 
> Where do these websites compile their information from?


That's a standard legal disclaimer. 

As far as auto data, you would be absolutely amazed at the amount of data that is available.


----------



## LondonHomes (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that the car company make the information available to these websites. I got a report from one of these sites for a car I was interested in buying and the information from it matched what the dealer showed me.

What they don't tell you and what you cannot really find out is how much of a rebate the dealer is paid by the car company.

ie. The invoice price maybe $10,000 but the dealer gets a $2,000 rebate when the car is sold, so the real cost to the dealer is $8,000. You'll find the $10k on these sites but never the $2k rebate.


----------



## SW20 MR2 (Dec 18, 2010)

I've dealt with APA.ca before, and I'm gonna guess that they get it from a dealership. APA has an arrangement with one dealer in the GTA that is willing to sell cars at a "fair" markup (~$5-700 for most cars), so they refer a lot of customers to that dealer. In return, I'm guessing the dealer provides the invoice price as well as any manufacturer incentives to APA.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

LondonHomes said:


> I'm pretty sure that the car company make the information available to these websites. I got a report from one of these sites for a car I was interested in buying and the information from it matched what the dealer showed me.
> 
> What they don't tell you and what you cannot really find out is how much of a rebate the dealer is paid by the car company.
> 
> ie. The invoice price maybe $10,000 but the dealer gets a $2,000 rebate when the car is sold, so the real cost to the dealer is $8,000. You'll find the $10k on these sites but never the $2k rebate.


That's what I figure as well. Marketing is a step ahead and must know that nearly anyone today will google car prices. Dealers have many ways to make money such as baking the "cheap" financing into the invoice price, rebates, insurance, maintenance and who knows what other methods. I don't intend to ever buy a new one when the used ones are so much cheaper and readily available. The redesigns are almost forced just to look "new" and the incremental upgrades are getting out of hand (mostly just specs, that actually make the car worse in real life) Planned obsolescence is rampant to help the industry "down the road"


----------



## groceryalerts (May 5, 2009)

This is very interesting. It pays to have the information ahead of time before negotiation and some dealers seem to be more integrated than others.


----------



## balk (Dec 6, 2010)

I signed up for Car Costs Canada when I bought my car and they sent my info to the dealer. The dealer contacted me and I dealt with the assistant manager instead of a salesperson. I was curious/annoyed because I had not read that carcosts would send my info out. Through discussion with the assistant manager, he said that they pay carcosts for the service/lead and in turn claim to offer a better price because they can bypass the salesperson and commission. 

Take this info with a grain of salt.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

balk,

I used CarCostCanada 6 years ago to purchase my current car. I do recall they offered the service you described: a referral to a dealer to get preferential pricing. I purchased a different service from CCC. It gave me access to a certain number of dealer invoices. I did my own negotiations.

Someone mentioned up-thread that dealer invoices do not show factory rebates. When I bought my car, CarCostCanada info disclosed factory-to-consumer rebate. I received 3K rebate for paying cash for my Sonata. The rebate was not advertised by the dealer or by Hyundai Canada.

Factory-to-dealer rebates is another matter. I'm not sure if CarCostCanada can disclose them.


----------



## balk (Dec 6, 2010)

GoldStone said:


> balk,
> 
> I used CarCostCanada 6 years ago to purchase my current car. I do recall they offered the service you described: a referral to a dealer to get preferential pricing. I purchased a different service from CCC. It gave me access to a certain number of dealer invoices. I did my own negotiations.
> 
> ...


I chose the same service you did (the one with 5 searches). After I concluded my searches, it would list dealers where they thought I could attain their suggested price. They also give you suggestions, like bringing the quote to the store, etc. However, they also sent my search to one of the local dealers who contacted me directly. The point I was making was that they are selling to both parties so it makes you wonder how accurate their pricing is.


----------

